
A spammy security flaw in JIRA Service - danso
http://qz.com/679209/corporate-developers-beware-theres-a-spammy-security-flaw-in-jira-service-desk/
======
RubyPinch
articles written like this (just like, as if a layer of snark was laid on top,
and how they NEED to have a bad guy) really bother me

and also omg JIRA GOT HACKED! yeah, by who? a guy who wanted feedback on a
kickstarter? no there was nothing to do with any "hacks"

And just so keen to blame JIRA etc, when it could be easily the fault of the
single service desk that has this issue

